
Sonar Signal from a Smartphone Speaker to Steal Unlock Passwords - LinuxBender
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/kzyd4m/researchers-used-sonar-signal-from-a-smartphone-speaker-to-steal-unlock-passwords
======
teilo
Not passwords, but drawn patterns, which basically means Android.

